# Firing Order on WC



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

BA,
Whats the correct firing order on a WC and which way does is fire. It says on the mag housibg it's 1243

so is it like this


<<<<<<<<<<
2 1


4 3


or like this

>>>>>>>>>>

3 1



4 3
So much for my artistic drawinf
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

1 2


3 4


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *1 2
> 
> 
> 3 4 *



Hmmmmm, maybe that why it don't want to run. I might have to make sure they have it timed right also. Thanks bear!
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

no problem caseman good luck with it


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

caseman my book says 1-2-4-3 on order and 30 degrees B T D C on flywheel for timing .020 on ignition gap and .035 on spark plugs hope tht helps ya :jumpropeb


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks BA, Suppose to snow this weekend   .Good side to it that we need moisture   Since it's suppose to be nasty I have to work Sat.   Maybe sunday will be nice   . Will save this for when I get to work on it again. 
Thanks
caseman-d


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

glad 2 be of help caseman sounds like u work like i do too lol put new add on garage an its already full lol hope ya get yer wc straighten out :elephant: :thumbsup: :elephant: case man i forgot tell ya bout the fire mark on the flywheel should say fire on it or be couple marks find thm threw the port hole on clutch housing think i got tht right lol:thumbsup: :jumpropeb


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Know that I know the firing order, is the number one cylinder the front one????
caseman-d


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

ya case up by the radiator is number one


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> * Suppose to snow this weekend   *



You're kidding right??? :santa: :merry:


----------

